# Newborn kit dragging legs



## McDuffFarms (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi there! 

Well, I got a bit of a surprise this past week. I brought home two new Flemish Giant / NZ mix bunnies that I purchased at a farm swap. Both were thin and looked like they were a bit beat up with bite marks and scratches. I felt bad for them and brought them home with me. 

Well, the doe just had seven kits yesterday. They look nice and fat except one little guy that is slightly thinner and dragging it's back legs. I'm taking it out twice a day with the mom and letting it nurse for five minutes or so. There's no sign of trauma, no sores, scratches, or anything; it just drags it's hind legs. The other kits are kicking and using their hind legs just fine.

I have read that some kits are born that way and will regain use of their hind legs. Anyone have any insight on this? 

It's such a cute little thing and the mom is cleaning it and taking good care of it.


----------



## JBun (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there any feeling or movement in the legs at all? If there is no feeling or movement in the legs, it's possible the paralysis was caused at birth, or possibly from the mom stepping on the kit. If inflammation is causing the paralysis and not damage to the spine, then it is possible the kit could regain function, so you'll want to be careful when handling it so it has a chance to heal. If it doesn't regain function, it can still lead a happy life, but it will need a lot of special care. Some paralyzed rabbits can't urinate on their own, so you'll want to check it each day to make sure the mom is taking care of that. Once it gets older and the mom no longer is doing that, you may need to take over if it's not able to urinate without help.

Here's some info on caring for disabled rabbits, in case you end up needing it.
http://www.disabledrabbits.com/
http://rabbit.org/category/care/elderly-and-special-needs/


----------



## McDuffFarms (Dec 11, 2013)

There's no inflammation and it seems to be moving around without it hurting. It also seems to be urinating and defecating just fine. Awesome links! Thank you!


----------

